
Continuing Education Service - mpak_
https://github.com/mpakunderscore/learned.space
======
mpak_
TLDR

Hello. I am in an attempt to create a service that will help to maintain the
learning process. The main idea is to manage some part of incoming links.
There is a prototype, and I am looking for some advice or help.

Story

Several years ago I went to a hackathon with a small project and met some
people. Together we tried to figure out how to use small lists of links to
share knowledge. Like, you google something and after several hours and
hundred links you find several very useful.

After the second attempt a lot of things happened. But, I still think that an
idea of maintaining links is important. RSS is dead and bookmarks are useless.
Not at all, but it's just the same as ten years ago. Current process of
incoming links mostly social, twitter feed and messengers. Pocket and Evernote
do not become an education service, they are moved to another direction.

Now i have a small system with api and text analysis. There is even a
knowledge graph builder based on wikipedia categories.

I want to achieve a state where a simple recommendation from the user
knowledge graph edge is tied with chat messages (with chatbots and users).
There is an API from OpenAI already for chatbots.

I know how to build all of it, but sometimes i think it's too huge for me
alone. So, if you know where to get hands for this idea or some other help.
There are a lot of startup incubators, but i still have to work for money and
write code for this project, and design.. and demo.pdf..

I am looking for some advice or help.

[https://join.slack.com/t/learned-space/shared_invite/zt-
fzh0...](https://join.slack.com/t/learned-space/shared_invite/zt-fzh0h5jm-
dIZfO2e4kVZzA7UrnDJj6A)

